# Nandos peri peri marinade sauce!



## jordan_

One word for this sauce Amazing! Completely transforms drab chicken and rice to a lovely spicy dish. Its only medium but I can just about handle it haha.

Anyone looking for sauxces to add to there food I would defintly recommend sun dried-tomato and basil peri peri marinade.


----------



## jakal2001

ive done nandos chicken with their HOT marinade.. (the indian in me loves the spice!) LOL... best result = leave it to marinade over night..

Tried sainsburys olive oil with garlic, drizzled bit on some breasts, with bit of chilli powder on top.. taste amazing!


----------



## jordan_

Don't think I could handle the hot one haha mediums enough. Never tried the olive oil with chilli powder I will give it a go sometime.


----------



## London1976

I have just started using medium too and i when i ate my chicken it was fooking well hot, put it this way, i get thru 2 big glasses of water, you would think i could handle hot spices with me being part spanish, thank god for nando's. Have you tried the other nandos sauce, the one where you cook from it, mmmmmmmmm


----------



## jakal2001

London1976 said:


> Have you tried the other nandos sauce, the one where you cook from it, mmmmmmmmm


I think its called marinade? :boxing:


----------



## London1976

Thought so, im using the other one which you pour over the cooked chicken.


----------



## jakal2001

jakal2001 said:


> ive done nandos chicken with their HOT marinade.. (the indian in me loves the spice!) LOL... best result = leave it to marinade over night..
> 
> = Bliss!!


----------



## London1976

My 1st post i was talking about the peri peri sauces and not the marinade


----------



## DANthirty

garlic peri peri is very nice in my scrambled egg. yumm


----------



## ActiveTom

My family bought 2 of the new Nandos South Africa ranges.

I love the taste of Nando's sauces and I have to say, I think these two are the best I have tried. So next time youre shopping for some, maybe pick up an extra bottle of it, if you like Nando's already, youll love this stuff.


----------



## allbro75

I put nando's sauce in my scrambled egg aswell, tastes amazing. I use the extra hot when I'm in nando's and it dosen't seem any hotter until my lips start stinging and I end up drinking glass after glass of water then the sweating starts. still good though


----------



## Harvey1107

I'm using the sun dried tomato addicted to it at the moment! Mibi time to change!


----------



## jordan_

I have just realised I have marinade but I just drizzle it over my shizzle and it still tastes good so fook it !


----------



## camhall1992

i love nando's...


----------



## London1976

Jordan, try the medium peri peri sauce(not marinade) proper hot, it gave me an ulcer under my tongue.


----------



## SMG1466868006

If you want something hot try Insanity sauce from Tesco well hot. It says on the label if you can't stand the heat you can use it to clean you patio!!!!


----------



## Delboy1466868012

jordan0689 said:


> Don't think I could handle the hot one haha mediums enough. Never tried the olive oil with chilli powder I will give it a go sometime.


hot one's not that bad actually mate. all down to taste obviously but your right the nando's sauces in general are brilliant for chicken and rice dishes.


----------

